# deluge 1.3.6 - service_identity module missing



## nforced (Jul 7, 2014)

Today I installed net-p2p/deluge and I saw this:


```
service deluged start
Starting deluged.
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/_sslverify.py:184: UserWarning: You do not have the service_identity module installed. Please install it from <https://pypi.python.org/pypi/service_identity>. Without the service_identity module and a recent enough pyOpenSSL tosupport it, Twisted can perform only rudimentary TLS client hostnameverification.  
Many valid certificate/hostname mappings may be rejected. verifyHostname, VerificationError = _selectVerifyImplementation()
```

I was unable to find/resolve this service_identity issue, but on first place I wonder why I see this warning at all, shouldn't that be resolved during install and second is there a specific port that provide this as I couldn't find it?
My ports tree and system are up-to-date and current (10.0-RELEASE-p6)

Thanks!


----------



## trite (Aug 15, 2014)

For anyone else coming here from google looking for a solution to this problem:

`pkg install py27-pip`

`pip install service_identity`

Solves the problem.


----------



## nforced (Aug 16, 2014)

That's perfect, thanks!

Ports install
`portmaster devel/py-pip`

I still wonder why this isn't resolved by the installer


----------

